
China Uses ‘Digital Leninism’ to Manage Economy and Monitor Citizens - Lyaserkiev
https://www.wsj.com/articles/xi-jinping-leads-china-into-big-data-dictatorship-1508237820?mod=e2fb
======
eveningcoffee
This Wikipedia article is about Lenins NEP.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Economic_Policy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Economic_Policy)

 _The NEP represented a more market-oriented economic policy, deemed necessary
after the Russian Civil War of 1918 to 1922, to foster the economy of the
country, which was almost ruined. The complete nationalization of industry,
established during the period of War Communism, was partially revoked and a
system of mixed economy was introduced, which allowed private individuals to
own small enterprises,[3] while the state continued to control banks, foreign
trade, and large industries._

------
dis-sys
What is the point posting a pay-walled article? Please check the link you
suggest, pay-walled content is not accessible by the majority of people
online, how meaningful information sharing/discussion is possible if the
content is not even freely available?

It is worse than the bloody Chinese GFW - a single VPN account allows you to
bypass the entire GFW, yet you need to signup/subscribe to millions of
different pay-walled sites to even read them.

~~~
yodon
Quality reporting does in fact cost something to produce. The goal of HN is to
surface the best news of interest to the tech community. There is a reason why
WSJ, NY Times, and Washington Post are simultaneously high quality and paid
sources of news.

~~~
dis-sys
Sure, just forget about Jay Solomon and Jayson Blair.

------
olegkikin
Paywalled.

